# If your eyes causes you to sin



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Men addressed this questions to me and I did not want to hijack the original thread... I am not here to debate the correctness of the bible or if God is real... I just want to answer the question as was presented



Real Old Man said:


> so if the founder is ok and this is in accordance with his teachings then this is ok right? If your eye offended god pluck it out? glad you're no where near me


I have to first give the correct quote...

Mark 9:47 And if thine eye offend thee, pluck it out: it is better for thee to enter into the kingdom of God with one eye, than having two eyes to be cast into hell fire:

to make it clear lets look at ESV
"And if your eye causes you to sin, tear it out. It is better for you to enter the kingdom of God with one eye than with two eyes to be thrown into hell,"

SO the question is - paraphrased "If Jesus is OK with tearing your eye out, then it is OK?"

the answer is yes!!!

of course the mind set and idea must be understood... Which is better.. to have two eyes and burn in hell for ever or get rid of an eye..

If you were trapped underneath a burning car because it had rolled over on your hand.. would you cut your hand off or burn to death???? A responsible person would understand that life is more important then a hand.

Of course Jesus is talking about eternity in this verse which is a long time....

Of course it would be much better if you STOPPED using your eyes or hands or feet to sin...(IE get rid of the things that CAUSE you to sin) BUT you have free will 
keep the eye burn in hell 
lose the eye and enter heaven...

As for me and my house.....well you know the verse


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Is there a question for the rest of us?
Or is this another thread that should be in PM?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Is there a question for the rest of us?
> Or is this another thread that should be in PM?


as I said ...

Real Old Men addressed this questions to me and I did not want to hijack the original thread.

he ask in public and answered in public... I did not want to hijack the original thread.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I guess it begs the querstion;

Is it OK to rip the larynx and tongue out of politicians throats if they lie? Is wonder if that is biblical?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

You got me!?!
I'm thinking this might have something to do with watching internet porn...then again, I could be wrong.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

THE address from Jesus was personal, . . . 1 on 1, . . . from Him to THE listener who is part and parcel to this particular problem.

All others can go play in the other room quietly.

THAT person, . . . has to answer a question first: can I personally control my eye(s) so that it(they) do not cause me to sin, can I steer their direction away from sinful lusts, do I have control over it(them)? 

If the answer is yes, . . . then go on with life, . . . have a great time, . . . just remember the affirmative statement that was made. 

OTOH, . . . if the answer is NO, . . . then by all means, . . . pluck them rascals out. Pitch em, . . . poke em, . . . whatever it takes to keep from sinning and causing your soul to be lost forever. 

Prime example, . . . Lamar Odom, . . . spent $75,000 for a 3 or 4 day stint in a whorehouse, . . . after being titillated and excited by the images he either saw in advertisements or conjured up in his drug fueled cesspool of a mind. It would have been much better for him if he had skipped those visions.

Oh, . . . and "NO", . . . Slippy. "Is it OK to rip the larynx and tongue out of politicians throats if they lie? Is wonder if that is biblical?" while it may be desirable, . . . it is not Biblical.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> ...
> 
> Oh, . . . and "NO", . . . Slippy. "Is it OK to rip the larynx and tongue out of politicians throats if they lie? Is wonder if that is biblical?" while it may be desirable, . . . it is not Biblical.
> 
> ...


Drats! Foiled again. But I'll keep trying...:encouragement:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Well said dwight55.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Maine Marine I think you do not truly understand God's word at all. ^^ 

Faith is not a contest.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> Maine Marine I think you do not truly understand God's word at all. ^^
> 
> Faith is not a contest.


Please give an example of where I misquoted or was incorrect about Jesus


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Please give an example of where I misquoted or was incorrect about Jesus


If I did would it make any difference to you?

You avoided the second line..Is faith a contest to you?

You should uplift people with the Word not cast judgment on those that you feel are wrong. It is not your place. That is why I think you do not understand God's message.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> If I did would it make any difference to you?
> 
> You avoided the second line..Is faith a contest to you?
> 
> You should uplift people with the Word not cast judgment on those that you feel are wrong. It is not your place. That is why I think you do not understand God's message.


Oops sorry... you said "Faith is not a contest" I did not see a question there - I took it as written a statement

OK, so your though is that because I use scripture to correct people that I am a wrong for doing that... is that your belief??

As to faith being a contest... I do not understand what you mean...

If you have a thing against me or you can show me when I have misquoted scripture please present the evidence and lets talk about it... I will be willing to ask forgiveness and make correction if i have been wrong... but generalizations are hard to combat


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> If I did would it make any difference to you?


if you showed me where I misquoted or misused something, it would indeed matter to me


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

It has nothing to do with quotes or scriptures. It has to do with you and how you project yourself here.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> You should uplift people with the Word not cast judgment on those that you feel are wrong. It is not your place. That is why I think you do not understand God's message.


I understand that most folks want warm cuddle christian that never talk about anything but LOVE, GOD LOVES everybody, GOD LOVES you, All we need is LOVE, we just need to be LOVING..

Followers of Christ that have actually studied the Bible know that is not true.... I do not care what a person's grandmother told them as she drove older folks to church...

Read John 3:16-21 and think on it

Joh 3:16 For God so loved *(Noticed this word is PAST TENSE)* the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth (Notice this word is PRESENT TENSE) in him should not perish, but have everlasting life. 
Joh 3:17 For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved. 
Joh 3:18 He that believeth on him is not condemned: but* he that believeth not is condemned already*, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God. 
Joh 3:19 And this is the condemnation, that light is come into the world, and men loved darkness rather than light, because their deeds were evil. 
Joh 3:20 For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved. 
Joh 3:21 But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God.

It is the place of ALL FOLLOWERS to correct, reprove, rebuke, and tell the story....

The bible talks about a SMALL FLOCK... many goats few sheep...

So I have to ask.. how do you know you are a a sheep and not a goat????????


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> It has nothing to do with quotes or scriptures. It has to do with you and how you project yourself here.


ok, so you do not like my way of saying things but nothing I have said is incorrect, misquoted, or misused???


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I understand that most folks want warm cuddle christian that never talk about anything but LOVE, GOD LOVES everybody, GOD LOVES you, All we need is LOVE, we just need to be LOVING..
> 
> Followers of Christ that have actually studied the Bible know that is not true.... I do not care what a person's grandmother told them as she drove older folks to church...
> 
> ...


God wants His children to spread the word not rebuke. It is not your place to cast judgment on others for their lack of faith. It is your job to share God's word with them..That is all.

Fishers of men..Sons of thunder.. How do you know I am not a fisherman?


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> ok, so you do not like my way of saying things but nothing I have said is incorrect, misquoted, or misused???


Plenty of what you have said in the past is incorrect.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> God wants His children to spread the word not rebuke.


I would need to see some scripture back up the second part of that statement... I agree that we are to spread the word but I think if you read the scriptures... it clearly says that the Bible is good for Correction, reprove, and rebuke...



OctopusPrime said:


> It is not your place to cast judgment on others for their lack of faith. It is your job to share God's word with them..That is all.


Yes it is... anybody that claims to be a Follower of Christ is subject to correction by the body... we are called to correct the believer..we are even told to EXPEL the immoral brother... that would require rebuke and judgement



OctopusPrime said:


> Fishers of men..Sons of thunder.. How do you know I am not a fisherman?


I do not know if you are or not... it would appear from this conversation that you need some biblical discipleship


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> Plenty of what you have said in the past is incorrect.


ok, if there are lots of examples it should be easy for you to find 3 or 4 of them.... I will wait


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Seneca said:


> You got me!?!
> I'm thinking this might have something to do with watching internet porn...then again, I could be wrong.


That would involve cutting off a hand also.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I would need to see some scripture back up the second part of that statement... I agree that we are to spread the word but I think if you read the scriptures... it clearly says that the Bible is good for Correction, reprove, and rebuke...
> 
> Yes it is... anybody that claims to be a Follower of Christ is subject to correction by the body... we are called to correct the believer..we are even told to EXPEL the immoral brother... that would require rebuke and judgement
> 
> I do not know if you are or not... it would appear from this conversation that you need some biblical discipleship


I always am eager to listen and see the greatness of God in whatever form. I tend to see God in his creation. He speaks to me through his creation.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Some passages in the Bible are literal..some are figurative. One of the cornerstones of Bible study is to take all passages as literal unless its impossible to do so. The pesky passage in question is obviously figurative or else we would all be running around with one eye and one hand. Simple huh?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> That would involve cutting off a hand also.


Or maybe just unplugging the computer.............lol


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Some passages in the Bible are literal..some are figurative. One of the cornerstones of Bible study is to take all passages as literal unless its impossible to do so. The pesky passage in question is obviously figurative or else we would all be running around with one eye and one hand. Simple huh?


I was asked to explain how to determine what was literal and what was figurative one time

My Answer "EVERYTHING is literal unless it is figurative."


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

OctopusPrime said:


> I always am eager to listen and see the greatness of God in whatever form. I tend to see God in his creation. He speaks to me through his creation.


If you want to see the entire greatness of God, . . . start in Genesis 1:1, . . . finish in Revelation 22:21.

That is how He speaks to us. To infer you can glean some philosophical meaning out of the myriads of toads, dandelions, clouds, waves, etc. is to demean, disparage, and disrespect the Bible which was indeed written under inspiration of the Holy Spirit, being jotted down by holy men of God.

No piece of nature is as inspired, loyal, and unswerving in purpose as is an inspired man of God, . . . expending his life for the overall good, greatness, and salvation of the human race.

Nature, . . . was simply spoken into existence, . . . at God's whim. Mankind was hand formed, . . . by His hands, . . . from the dirt He created. There is indeed a difference.

And the final difference, . . . nature will coexist until one form becomes dominant and overpowers, exterminates or eats the other form. God's word warns us from the things that would spiritually overtake and / or exterminate us.

He also commands us to do 2 things, . . . love the Lord with all our body, mind, and soul, . . . and to love those near us at any one time as though they were ourselves.

To stand idly by and watch someone being run over by a train is no different from avoiding telling your son to not drink, commit adultery, gamble, steal, or lie. Jesus commanded us to warn all of the things that can hurt or harm them, . . . physical and spiritual. HE, even went so far as to state emphatically that all spirituality and righteousness depended on a man or woman doing these two things. Those who don't, . . . ignore the Son of God and His commandments. That's shaky ground on which to stand.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> If you want to see the entire greatness of God, . . . start in Genesis 1:1, . . . finish in Revelation 22:21.
> 
> That is how He speaks to us. To infer you can glean some philosophical meaning out of the myriads of toads, dandelions, clouds, waves, etc. is to demean, disparage, and disrespect the Bible which was indeed written under inspiration of the Holy Spirit, being jotted down by holy men of God.
> 
> ...


I also read the Bible and study it. I am a history major after all . My meaning was that I also see God and hear him speak through the perfect creation he has made. Sorry for the confusion here.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> That would involve cutting off a hand also.


You know...if you ask me, this whole plucking out eyeballs, ripping out throats and tongues or lopping off hands sounds pretty drastic.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

-Holds the corkscrew out for a guilty hand to take-. You first, ill use BOTH eyes to take in the, now boring medical journal, playboy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I was asked to explain how to determine what was literal and what was figurative one time
> 
> My Answer "EVERYTHING is literal unless it is figurative."


There ya go. For those interested in being Bible students a couple of other points to recall is:

1. Scripture must always be compared to other Scripture on the same topic. Scripture must interpret Scripture. Are there other passages which relate to sinners plucking out their eye balls etc?
2. Scripture must always be taken in context. Who was the speaker..who was the audience?
3. Remember..Catholics take all the literal passages figuratively and the figurative stuff literal. They aint normal.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I would need to see some scripture back up the second part of that statement... I agree that we are to spread the word but I think if you read the scriptures... it clearly says that the Bible is good for Correction, reprove, and rebuke...
> 
> Yes it is... anybody that claims to be a Follower of Christ is subject to correction by the body... we are called to correct the believer..we are even told to EXPEL the immoral brother... that would require rebuke and judgement
> 
> I do not know if you are or not... it would appear from this conversation that you need some biblical discipleship


Judge not, that ye be not judged.

2 For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again.

3 And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye?

Guess that you may have slept thru that sunday school class.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Judge not, that ye be not judged.
> 
> 2 For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again.
> 
> ...


REAL OLD MAN.. you are so funny... I suggest you continuing quoting or reading that verse... you might find that it is not forbidding us from judging it is laying out guidelines for how to judge.. but I am guessing you may have already knew that


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Judge not, that ye be not judged.
> 
> 2 For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again.
> 
> ...


Good point. That judge not passage is the only one old reprobates can seem to remember. Taken in context...compared to other Scripture on the same topic...a person will find the passage in question deals with one Christian trying to pass judgement as to whether another Christian has achieved salvation or not. It is not a license to condone sinful behavior. If you want to talk about judgement try some of these on for size. This is one of my favorites.

1 Corinthians 6:2-4Authorized (King James) Version (AKJV)

2 Do ye not know that the saints shall judge the world? and if the world shall be judged by you, are ye unworthy to judge the smallest matters? 3 Know ye not that we shall judge angels? how much more things that pertain to this life? 4 If then ye have judgments of things pertaining to this life, set them to judge who are least esteemed in the church.


----------



## Ellipsis (Sep 9, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Real Old Men addressed this questions to me and I did not want to hijack the original thread... I am not here to debate the correctness of the bible or if God is real... I just want to answer the question as was presented
> 
> I have to first give the correct quote...
> 
> ...


Body parts don't cause sin. All suffering comes from desire. Removing body parts does not remove desire.


----------



## Ellipsis (Sep 9, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Is there a question for the rest of us?
> Or is this another thread that should be in PM?


Thteads don't belong in PM. They're threads.


----------



## Ellipsis (Sep 9, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> THE address from Jesus was personal, . . . 1 on 1, . . . from Him to THE listener who is part and parcel to this particular problem.
> 
> All others can go play in the other room quietly.
> 
> ...


If it was only meant for that person then it shouldn't be in the bible for all.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Interesting. Odin also plucked out his own eye in the pursuit of knowledge and wisdom.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> REAL OLD MAN.. you are so funny... I suggest you continuing quoting or reading that verse... you might find that it is not forbidding us from judging it is laying out guidelines for how to judge.. but I am guessing you may have already knew that


The judge not verse isn't about judging.

It is about not being a hypocrite.

Don't get pissy at a child for cursing when you curse like a sailor.

This is reiterated later with remove the log from your eye before you worry about the splinter in mine.

And again with let he who is without sin cast the first stone.

Also, don't meddle in affairs beyond your understanding.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> ok, if there are lots of examples it should be easy for you to find 3 or 4 of them.... I will wait


Wait is over. 90%of your religious banter is skewed, slanted, out of context, misunderstood, misquoted, or blatantly misused.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I thought you weren't going good to do this crap anymore.

As for the OP, the POINT here is that if you can't stop [watching porn] because you have ensured no willpower, then better you gouge out your eyes than continue the sin. If you can't stop masterbating, cut your hands off. If you can't stop screwing whores, or your neighbor's wife, cut your junk off. Better to be blind, with no hands, and no junk than burn in hell.

Of course it's better to grow some intestinal fortified and not be a scumbag.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm sorry, but did someone rewrite the rules while I was at the range and then at work?

Guess why this thread is locked. 

For those who seem to be slow on the uptake, it is because we don't throw verses at one another and argue the Bible. 

Does anyone know why?

If you said it is because it does nothing but create animosity, you are absolutely correct.

I know; not everyone gets snarky and bites at others, but those who do are the reason this isn't allowed.


----------

